# Simple grilled cheese



## Riverrose28 (Feb 14, 2013)

Just can't leave this thread empty, so I'll add a very simple recipe for grilled cheese.

I love grilled cheese sandwiches using American cheese.

Turn on your skillet, put butter on a slice of bread, put it into skillet, top with a slice of cheese, add a slice of tomatoe, or you can also add a slice of ham or roast beef, or a couple of slices of bacon. Top with another slice of bread, any kind buttered and turn when one side is brown.

I also like to make this using french bread and steak slices with chees and tomatoe, it's good when you don't have much time or in a hurry. Not sure of the calorie count but I'm sure it's not good if you are on a diet.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh yeah!!! it's the best with sour dough bread and tomato slices! Very good and easy to make as well!


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2013)

I also love grilled cheese, then put it in a shallow bowl and pour tomato soup over it, and eat with a spoon


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Feb 16, 2013)

I loooove grilled cheese! While the pan is still hot, I like to fry some cheese alone on the pan until its hard it they're sooo good! Tastes like cheese curds


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2013)

It's on the menu for tonight!!!


----------



## kaycee (Feb 20, 2013)

for a "diet" grilled cheese-just toast the bread, put on cheese, and microwave until cheese is melted. sorry couldn't drain all the calories!!!!


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 25, 2013)

Grilled cheese is such comfort food! Have you tried your George Foreman grill to make grilled cheese? (if you own one). Who needs an extra appliance (panini maker) with the GF. Makes a quick great grilled cheese!

Try a grilled cream cheese sandwich! Add tomato slice or chives; but watch-it "melts" fast!


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2013)

Performancemini said:


> Grilled cheese is such comfort food! Have you tried your George Foreman grill to make grilled cheese? (if you own one). Who needs an extra appliance (panini maker) with the GF. Makes a quick great grilled cheese!
> 
> Try a grilled cream cheese sandwich! Add tomato slice or chives; but watch-it "melts" fast!


WELL.................. I was one who bought one and while I was taking it off the shelf, I did think "can't we do this with our GF Grill?"



Walmart still got my bucks for a panini press, but now that I've used it, I do see that the grill would do it just as well, and our's has a bigger surface and is easier to clean.


----------



## lvponies (May 8, 2013)

We're loving grilled cheese sandwiches with sliced avocados on them!! So creamy and so yummy!!!


----------



## Jill (May 8, 2013)

How about on raisin bread? Ught!!! Nearly 3 full hours until dinner


----------

